# De haberlo sabido, no me movía de aquí esta mañana.



## Wladimir

Estimados foreros:
Hagan el favor de sacarme de una duda más.
Éste es un diálogo sacado de un manual de español para extranjeros:

_Policía:Estuvo aquí ese que dice que está dispuesto a declalrar sobre el homicidio dela calle de Torrijos.__
Inspector:Vaya, de haberlo sabido, no me movía de aquí esta mañana.
_
A decir verdad,  a mi parecer, la forma de respuesta del inspector es algo extraña.
Ya que se refiere a una acción irreal, yo en su lugar, diría:

_De haberlo sabido, no me hubiera (habría) movido de aquí esta mañana._

Como me parece poco probable que hubiera un error en un manual, creo que aquí tenemos una manera de hablar que desconozco. 
¿Será un ejemplo de habla coloquial o qué?

Gracias anticipadas y un saludo.


----------



## Maximino

Yo, a diferencia de ti, en lugar del pretérito del subjuntivo habría usado el condicional o el futuro del subjuntivo: ‘_De haberlo sabido, no me habría (hubiere) movido de aquí esta mañana_’. La acción que describe el verbo ‘_mover_’ se desarrolla si se cumple una condición (haberlo sabido) y a futuro (después de haberlo sabido).


Saludos


----------



## Cal inhibes

De haberlo sabido, no me *movía *de aquí. Hay un error de concordancia en los tiempos. Esto es frecuente en el habla popular de algunas regiones del español. Creo haber visto que el tema ya se trató en estos foros. 
Saludos


----------



## mokka2

Hola Wladimir

Yo creo que el condicional, aunque se usa mucho, muchas veces no se dice. 

La verdad es que no sé en que frases es estrictamente necesario el utilizarlo. Es algo sobre lo que nunca reflexioné.

En el caso que muestras no hay problema. No creo que sea coloquial o incorrecto, eso también se puede hacer en una novela y creo que no se ve como lenguaje vulgar.

Es muy simple, el se movió de allí esa mañana, pero de saber entonces que estaba ese hombre no lo hacía.


----------



## juanitacalamita

Hola a todos. He oído alguna vez esa estructura (de haberlo sabido no me movía) y siempre he creído que era incorrecta. Personalmente me suena fatal. Las dos opciones que propone Wladimir son correctas (hubiera movido/habría movido). La respuesta de mokka2 me hace dudar ahora a mí también, así que ¿alguien puede despejarnos la duda?
Un saludo.


----------



## mokka2

A mi no me suena mal lo juro. Y me suena normal. Si según el libro de gramática está mal no lo sé


----------



## blasita

juanitacalamita said:


> Hola a todos. He oído alguna vez esa estructura (de haberlo sabido no me movía) y siempre he creído que era incorrecta. Personalmente me suena fatal. Las dos opciones que propone Wladimir son correctas (hubiera movido/habría movido). La respuesta de mokka2 me hace dudar ahora a mí también, así que ¿alguien puede despejarnos la duda?
> Un saludo.


Hola:

A mí también me suena mal e incorrecto, aunque es cierto que tiene su uso. Sí, es incorrecto; digamos que un uso no estándar. Hice una consulta a la RAE hace algún tiempo sobre este tema, tema que surgió en este hilo:



> Como ya le explicábamos en nuestro anterior mensaje, existe un uso, no normativo, actualmente muy extendido en el lenguaje coloquial, que puede considerarse implantado en la lengua estándar informal: el empleo del imperfecto de indicativo en la apódosis de las construcciones condicionales:
> 
> Si viniera mi madre y me pillara con un cigarrillo en la mano, me DESMAYABA aquí mismo.
> Con este sol, sí que me IBA yo a la playa si pudiese.
> Esta opción no viene a sustituir o a desplazar al condicional simple (Si viniera mi madre y me pillara con un cigarrillo en la mano, me DESMAYARÍA aquí mismo; Con este sol, sí que me IRÍA yo a la playa si pudiese), sino que alterna con este para ser usada en aquellos contextos en los que el hablante siente como más probable el cumplimiento de lo expuesto en la apódosis en el caso de que se cumpliera lo expuesto en la prótasis.
> 
> No es este el mismo contexto que usted propone (en el ejemplo que usted envía, estamos ante una condición que ya no se puede cumplir, pues se produjo en el pasado), y por tanto, no sería oportuna la presencia del pretérito imperfecto de indicativo en la apódosis. Lo adecuado sería el uso del pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo, o bien, el condicional compuesto:
> 
> Si hubiera tenido suficiente dinero la semana pasada, hubiera/se comprado el sofá.
> Si hubiera tenido suficiente dinero la semana pasada, habría comprado el sofá.


 Un saludo a todos.


----------



## juanitacalamita

Esto es lo único que he encontrado en el DPD:
*a) Si la condición se refiere al presente o al futuro, la prótasis va en pretérito imperfecto o copretérito de subjuntivo y la apódosis en condicional simple [...] ** En la lengua coloquial es frecuente hoy el empleo en la oración apódosis del pretérito imperfecto o copretérito de indicativo: Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me compraba un coche.

*Sé que no es el mismo caso porque "de haberlo sabido" equivaldría a "si lo hubiera sabido" que se refiere al pasado, pero en el apartado de "condiciones que se refieren al pasado" no pone nada de esto y no se me ocurre dónde más buscarlo.
Puede ser que a mí me suene mal porque no se dice mucho por aquí, mokka2; tampoco tengo ni idea de qué dicen los libros de gramática al respecto, pero me ha picado la curiosidad.
Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

Juanita, lee mi anterior mensaje, por favor. En la oración de este hilo, el imperfecto de indicativo es incorrecto.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Wladimir said:


> Ya que se refiere a una acción irreal, yo en su lugar, diría:
> 
> Como me parece poco probable que hubiera un error en un manual, creo que aquí tenemos una manera de hablar que desconozco.
> ¿Será un ejemplo de habla coloquial o qué?



Es incorrecto, aunque a veces se escuche (o se escriba, por lo que se ve) por ahí. Lo correcto es lo que has escrito tú.


----------



## juanitacalamita

Muchas gracias blasita. Se cruzaron los mensajes. Soy muy lenta escribiendo. Creo que ahora queda clarísimo.
Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

Yo también soy muy lenta a veces. Me alegro mucho de que sea útil. Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Wladimir

Muchas gracias a todos por sus consultas muy apreciadas. 
Según entendido, la mayoría de los foreros consideran la frase del manual como una opción, digamos,  no estándar, y mis opciones correctas. Creo que a una persona no muy experimentada, como yo, será mejor seguir la normas de la gramática, dejando a los nativos el derecho de usar otras opciones.
Es lamentable que en el manual para extranjeros no haya ningún comentario al respecto.  Para nosotros (quiero decir extranjeros) es muy difícil entender cosas así, cuando se dan reglas y enseguida aparecen frases que no las siguen.

Pero una cosa más me ha atraído la atención. En la cita del mensaje de *blasita*  se da un ejemplo:



> Si hubiera tenido suficiente dinero la semana pasada, hubiera/se comprado el sofá.



Tengo dudas si se puede usar la forma de “*–se”* en este caso, diciendo



> Si hubiera tenido suficiente dinero la semana pasada, hubiese comprado el sofá.



En mi opnión, si se puede usar “*hubiese”*, será en la primera parte de la oración.
Por lo menos, me enseñaron que la forma “-s*e”* no se usa en lugar de *Condicional*, sólo la forma *“-ra*”: 




> Si *hubiese (hubiera)* tenido suficiente dinero la semanapasada, *hubiera* comprado el sofá.



Pero está claro que puedo equivocarme.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Para mí el uso mencionado del imperfecto indicativo en lugar del imperfecto compuesto del subjuntivo no es subestándar, coloquial/familiar sí. No me parece mal que aparezca como ejemplo en un texto de enseñanza para extranjeros, si bien debería haber siquiera una mención de que se trata de un registro coloquial.
_
Si sabía que era para esto, no venía. _(Ésta a mí me resulta mucho más expresiva; en registro coloquial, es la que usaría.)
_Si hubiera sabido que era para esto, no habría venido._

En cuanto a lo otro, que la forma en -se no puede reemplazar al condicional como sí lo puede hacer la forma en -ra... hasta hace algún tiempo podría haberte dicho que tenías razón... pero últimamente esa distinción entre las formas en -ra y -se se ha ido perdiendo hasta casi desaparecer... quedan muy pocos casos (uno o dos a lo más) en que no sean totalmente intercambiables.

Saludos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

"Si sabía, no me iba". 

"Si hubiera sabido, me habría quedado"

La frase del hilo es muy de libro, de novela. Nadie habla así, al menos por acá.


----------



## Erreconerre

Wladimir said:


> Estimados foreros:
> Hagan el favor de sacarme de una duda más.
> Éste es un diálogo sacado de un manual de español para extranjeros:
> 
> A decir verdad,  a mi parecer, la forma de respuesta del inspector es algo extraña.
> Ya que se refiere a una acción irreal, yo en su lugar, diría:
> 
> Como me parece poco probable que hubiera un error en un manual, creo que aquí tenemos una manera de hablar que desconozco.
> ¿Será un ejemplo de habla coloquial o qué?
> 
> Gracias anticipadas y un saludo.



*Movía*, en este caso, es incorrecto. Y además de que es incorrecto, nadie lo usa de ese modo.
Esta forma verbal se usa en otras circunstancias, como cuando se expresa un deseo, pero nunca se usa para expresar lo que ocurrió en el pasado.
Por ejemplo:
--_Yo no me *movía* de aquí, aunque me rogaras que lo hiciera._
Expresa un deseo, no un hecho del pasado.
O bien:
--Si lo tuviera cerca, yo sí le *daba* de coces al _niño verde_.
(El niño verde es un político mexicano famoso por sus actos de corrupción). Y con esto se expresa un deseo, y* daba* y *movía* tienen el mismo tiempo verbal.

Pero la frase de la pregunta habla de lo que sucedió esta mañana. Por eso, además de que no es correcto, nadie habla así.


----------



## Milton Sand

Wladimir said:


> Estimados foreros:
> Hagan el favor de sacarme de una duda más.
> Éste es un diálogo sacado de un manual de español para extranjeros:
> 
> _Policía:Estuvo aquí ese que dice que está dispuesto a declalrar sobre el homicidio dela calle de Torrijos.__
> Inspector:Vaya, de haberlo sabido, no me movía de aquí esta mañana.
> _
> A decir verdad,  a mi parecer, la forma de respuesta del inspector es algo extraña.
> Ya que se refiere a una acción irreal, yo en su lugar, diría:
> 
> _De haberlo sabido, no me hubiera (habría) movido de aquí esta mañana._
> 
> Como me parece poco probable que hubiera un error en un manual, creo que aquí tenemos una manera de hablar que desconozco.
> ¿Será un ejemplo de habla coloquial o qué?
> 
> Gracias anticipadas y un saludo.


Hola:
El uso del tiempo *imperfecto* (o el pluscuamperfecto, según se coordine) en la *apódosis* (=la consecuencia que resulta de cumplirse la condición) indica seguridad, determinación o inevitabilidad. 

A mi modo de ver, lo que debió usarse allí es:
¡Vaya!, de haberlo sabido, no me *había movido* de aquí esta mañana.

Pero como lo que se expresa es más bien subjetivo, una especie de deseo de volver el tiempo atrás y reparar, suena mejor así (al menos en mi región):
¡Vaya!, de haberlo sabido, no me *hubiera movido* de aquí esta mañana.

Usar «habría movido» sería la forma más gramatical y objetiva.

Sí puede ser error del manual, excepto si la intención era darle al personaje del inspector un toque pintoresco.



Maximino said:


> Yo, a diferencia de ti, en lugar del pretérito del subjuntivo habría usado el condicional o el futuro del subjuntivo: ‘_De haberlo sabido, no me habría (hubiere) movido de aquí esta mañana_’. La acción que describe el verbo ‘_mover_’ se desarrolla si se cumple una condición (haberlo sabido) y a futuro (después de haberlo sabido).
> 
> Saludos


Hola, Maximino: 
Creo que podría tener que ver con el futuro si la prótasis se estableciera en tiempo en presente o atemporal: _De saberlo, si lo sé, si llego a saberlo, no me muevo/moveré/movería/voy a moverme. _Pero no un futuro subjuntivo. Recuerda que el tiempo condicional es como el futuro respecto del pasado, que puede estar indicando que la acción pertenece a un pasado posterior (a otra acción), al presente o a futuro.

Entiendo que la apódosis solo tiene un sentido potencial y se usa en indicativo; cuando acepta el subjuntivo (una anomalía) es únicamente en pluscuamperfecto, no en futuro.

De saberlo, yo no me _mueva_. *×* _<—Muevo, moveré, movería_
De saberlo, no me _moviera_. *× * _<—Movería, movía__._
De haberlo sabido, no me _haya/hubiere _movido. *×* _<—Habría, había__, hubiera. _
De haberlo sabido, no me _moviera/moviere_. *×* _<—Movería, movía, iba a mover, habría de mover__._

«De haberlo sabido» implica una acción realizada, lista, terminada en momento anterior al momento actual del hablante; la apódosis debe expresar una acción cuya eventual ejecución.

Me he demorado tanto en volver para terminar este _post_ que olvidé lo otro que deseaba poner.

Saludotes,


----------



## Cal inhibes

De haberlo sabido, *habría* venido. Esta era la frase correcta original. Pero el pueblo hizo perdediza la r de habría y resultó "De haberlo sabido, *había *venido". Este es el origen de todas nuestras cuitas actuales. La pereza.
Un saludo


----------



## Milton Sand

Cal inhibes said:


> De haberlo sabido, *habría* venido. Esta era la frase correcta original. Pero el pueblo hizo perdediza la r de habría y resultó "De haberlo sabido, *había *venido". Este es el origen de todas nuestras cuitas actuales. La pereza.
> Un saludo


Quihubo, Cal:
Pero no creo que lo sea tanto por pereza sino más por intención o por desconocimiento:


*si. 1.21. a)* (...) En la lengua coloquial es frecuente hoy el empleo en la oración apódosis del pretérito imperfecto o copretérito de indicativo: _Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me compraba un coche_. (...)
Me da la fuerte impresión —para ser franco, alguna vez lo leí— de que es más por comunicar un sentimiento de determinación (que también se logra con el «hubiera») o un presentimiento de algo inevitable.

A mi modo de ver, el sentido ‘imperfecto’ de «había» bien puede aplazar la terminación de la acción («moverse») hasta un momento en el pasado posterior al de la prótasis (con el «de haberlo»), igual como lo hace el «habría». ¿Me he enredado?

Saludos.


----------



## Maximino

Gracias Milton por tu clarísima explicación.


Saludos


----------



## blasita

Milton Sand said:


> A mi modo de ver, lo que debió usarse allí es:
> ¡Vaya!, de haberlo sabido, no me *había movido* de aquí esta mañana.


Hola, Milton. Esto tiene más sentido, sí. Entonces estás seguro de que el uso de "había movido" es correcto en este condicional, ¿verdad?

Si la condición no se refiere al pasado, el uso del imperfecto de indicativo en la apódosis es posible. Sin embargo, yo no estoy segura de que el pluscuamperfecto de indicativo pueda considerarse correcto en esa oración. Igual estoy equivocada, claro.


----------



## Milton Sand

blasita said:


> Hola, Milton. Esto tiene más sentido, sí. Entonces estás seguro de que el uso de "había movido" es correcto en este condicional, ¿verdad?
> 
> Si la condición no se refiere al pasado, el uso del imperfecto de indicativo en la apódosis es posible. Sin embargo, yo no estoy segura de que el pluscuamperfecto de indicativo pueda considerarse correcto en esa oración. Igual estoy equivocada, claro.


Pues vuelvo a leerlo y me vuelve a sonar natural. Con todo, creo que el libro debía irse por lo seguro; mejor hubieran puesto «hubiera movido».


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

¡Lo que son las cosas!

_¡Vaya!, de haberlo sabido, no me *había movido* de aquí esta mañana._

A mí ésta me suena muy mal... no así la original con el denostado imperfecto indicativo.

_Vaya, de haberlo sabido, no me *movía* de aquí esta mañana._

Pero bueno... puede que haya diferencias regionales; aunque por lo que dice el DPD parece que este uso del imperfecto indicativo está bastante extendido.

Saludos.


----------



## Erreconerre

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> *¡Vaya!, de haberlo sabido, no me había movido de aquí esta mañana.*
> 
> A mí ésta me suena muy mal... no así la original con el denostado imperfecto indicativo.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Pienso lo mismo que tú. Y no sé si serán variedades regionales, pero esa frase no se comprendería por aquí.
En cambio, podemos plantear ese "*no me había movido"* en otras frases, como por ejemplo: 
_*...para las diez de la mañana no me había movido de aquí. 
*_Aunque ésa es otra cuestión.
Pero la frase que resalto en negritas, para mí es absurda y no le hallo sentido.


----------



## blasita

Gracias por tu respuesta, Milton. No, como a Quique y a Erreconerre: "había movido" ahí a mí no me suena bien. Interesante toda esta variedad regional. El tema es que no creo que sea correcto. Sí lo sería con: _hab*r*ía _y _hubiera/se_. Saludos.





Quique Alfaro said:


> Pero bueno... puede que haya diferencias regionales; aunque por lo que dice el DPD parece que este uso del imperfecto indicativo está bastante extendido.


Hola, Quique. La RAE admite el uso del imperfecto de indicativo en otros tipos de condicionales, no en el irreal de pasado. En este caso, _De haber sabido = Si lo hubiera sabido_, no lo consideran correcto. Pero, como dije anteriormente, sé que se usa en algunas zonas y es común para algunos hablantes. Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Wladimir

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> En cuanto a lo otro, que la forma en -se no puede reemplazar al condicional como sí lo puede hacer la forma en -ra... hasta hace algún tiempo podría haberte dicho que tenías razón... pero últimamente esa distinción entre las formas en -ra y -se se ha ido perdiendo hasta casi desaparecer... quedan muy pocos casos (uno o dos a lo más) en que no sean totalmente intercambiables.
> 
> Saludos.



Quique Alfaro:
Muchas gracias por la explicación. Resulta que mis criterios en este caso son un poco arcaicos. A decir verdad, no es de sorprender, teniendo en cuenta que aprendí el español en unos cursillos en ya bastante lejana época soviética, y, según se dice, ha llovido mucho desde entonces.




Maximino said:


> Yo, a diferencia de ti, en lugar del pretérito del subjuntivo habría usado el condicional o el futuro del subjuntivo: ‘_De haberlo sabido, no me habría (hubiere) movido de aquí esta mañana_’. La acción que describe el verbo ‘_mover_’ se desarrolla si se cumple una condición (haberlo sabido) y a futuro (después de haberlo sabido).
> 
> Saludos


Hola, Maximino:
En cuanto a tu primera opción, no tengo nada en contra. Pero en lo que se refiere al *Futuro de Subjuntivo *...
¿De veras se usa esta forma en habla coloquial? Siempre la consideraba como una forma algo arcaica que se usa practicamente en textos jurídicos y en refranes. *Allí donde fueres, haz lo que vieres*, o algo por el estilo.


----------



## MTXV-15

Wladimir said:


> Estimados foreros:
> Hagan el favor de sacarme de una duda más.
> Éste es un diálogo sacado de un manual de español para extranjeros:
> 
> _Policía:Estuvo aquí ese que dice que está dispuesto a declalrar sobre el homicidio dela calle de Torrijos.__
> Inspector:Vaya, de haberlo sabido, no me movía de aquí esta mañana.
> _
> A decir verdad,  a mi parecer, la forma de respuesta del inspector es algo extraña.
> Ya que se refiere a una acción irreal, yo en su lugar, diría:
> 
> _De haberlo sabido, no me hubiera (habría) movido de aquí esta mañana._
> 
> Como me parece poco probable que hubiera un error en un manual, creo que aquí tenemos una manera de hablar que desconozco.
> ¿Será un ejemplo de habla coloquial o qué?
> 
> Gracias anticipadas y un saludo.



No, en lo mínimo es coloquial. Verá, los manuales de gramática no siempre recogen las distintas formas de los usos verbales en español. En algunos dominios hispanos, el copretérito (amaba) puede fungir como antepospretérito (habría amado) o como un antepretérito de subjuntivo (hubiera amado). Así, es válido decir:

De haberlo sabido no me _*movía / habría movido / hubiera movido*_ de aquí.

Pudo haber salido de boca de rey y no habría habido problema:

De haber sabido que tan mal os portabais, a vos os _*mandaba*_ a la guillotina.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## MTXV-15

Cal inhibes said:


> De haberlo sabido, no me *movía *de aquí. Hay un error de concordancia en los tiempos. Esto es frecuente en el habla popular de algunas regiones del español. Creo haber visto que el tema ya se trató en estos foros.
> Saludos



Saludos.

El hecho de que usted no conozca este uso, no implica que sea un error o que sólo se emplee en habla popular. Es algo muy importante que hay que analizar.


Buen día.


----------



## Wladimir

*MTXV-15*:
Gracias por su opinión.

Este hilo de la mejor manera nos confirma la justeza de la afirmación  de que 
"cuantas cabezas, tantos pareceres".


----------



## mexerica feliz

no me movía (en España) = no me movería  /_si no me buscasen, yo no me movía_/
no me movía (en Argentina)  = no me hubiera/habría movido /_si no me hubiesen buscado, yo no me movía/_


----------



## Wladimir

mexerica feliz:
 Claro que no soy experto pero me parece que su afirmación es muy categórica y contradice lo expuesto en este hilo.
 Aquí mucha gente de España, Argentina y otros países de habla hispana han presentado muchas opiniones que 
 no se abarcan con su teoría de dos opciones para dos países. ¿Y en otros países, no se usa esta forma verbal?


----------



## blasita

Hola de nuevo a todos:

Me gustaría aclarar que cuando dije que "había movido" tenía más sentido para mí fue desde un punto de vista gramatical, no por mi uso personal.

Y me parece necesario hacer un resumen. Además, voy a formular una pregunta al mismo tiempo.

En España, este uso del imperfecto de indicativo en una oración como la que se ofrece en esta conversación no es nada, nada habitual. Desde luego, en Madrid no creo que nadie lo usara. Es cierto que hay un par de hablantes españoles que dicen que no les sonaría mal del todo. Creo que puede ser una posible interpretación gramatical (ver el otro hilo) o por otras razones.

En América, está claro que es una construcción habitual en la zona rioplatense. No sé si se dará en otros lugares. Y esta es mi pregunta para los hispanohablantes: ¿dónde más se usaría el imperfecto de indicativo en la apódosis de una condicional irreal con la condición referida al pasado; tal y como se emplea en la oración de este hilo? Gracias por anticipado.


----------

